# Danger cliff face!!!



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Click to enlarge and study it carefully... :lol:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

That's not funny 8O 
Frightening? Yes but not funny! :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As it is Easter and given the context of the Joke how about this one heard from Pam Ayres.


Man falls over a cliff catches hold of a small bush and saves himself from the deadly plunge.

He then calls out in a loud voice "Help is there any one there?"


A great voice in the sky replies "OK my son let go, everything will be OK"

There is a long pause 




Then the small voice shouts 


"Is there anybody else there?"





No you are right it wasn't that funny then either

Frank


----------

